# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  عرض رسالة دكتوراه : " تفسير القرآن بالقرآن " للأستاذ الدكتور محمد قجوي .

## أحمدبزوي الضاوي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تقرير علمي عن موضوع:
تفسير القرآن بالقرآن دراسة تاريخية ونظرية
الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين .وبعد.
هذا تقرير علمي نشرح فيه هذا الموضوع الهام، وننبه على قيمته العلمية، وعلى الأسباب الداعية إلى العناية به، ونَصِف ما أنجز منه في هذه الأطروحة، وما توصلنا إليه من نتائج علمية هامة ومفيدة.

أولا: شرح الموضوع
التفسير في اللغة: الإيضاح والتبيين ، ومنه قوله تعالى: ﴿ وَلَا يَأْتُونَكَ بِمَثَلٍ إِلَّا جِئْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَأَحْسَنَ تَفْسِيرًا(33) ﴾ ، أي أفصح بيانا وتفصيلا .
أما في الاصطلاح: فقد تعددت عبارات العلماء في تعريفه ، إلا أنها في جوهرها لا تخرج عن المعنى الذي ذهب إليه الزركشي بقوله:‘‘ علم يُعرف به فهم كتاب الله المنزل على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وبيان معانيه، واستخراج أحكامه وحكمه.‘‘ 
وتقييد ‘‘ التفسير ‘‘ بعبارة ‘‘ بالقرآن ‘‘ نقصد به التفسير الذي يكون استمداده محصوراً في كتاب الله تعالى وحده، وبذلك تُستثنى بقية المصادر الأخرى، لأنها غير مقصودة بهذه الدراسة، إلا أن تكون هي الأخرى مستدِلة بالقرآن، فالأصل المعتمَد حينئذ هو الأصل الأول القرآن الكريم .
وأما القصد من الدراستين التاريخية والنظرية:
ـ فالمراد من الأولى: تتبع تطور هذا الفن من النشأة إلى يومنا هذا.
ـ والمراد من الثانية: تصنيف مباحث هذا الفن، وبيان ما فيها من وجوه تفسير القرآن بالقرآن، مع بيان منزلة هذه الوجوه وقيمتها في التفسير.
وأما وجه تقديم الدراسة التاريخية على الدراسة النظرية، فلأن موضوع الدراسة الثانية هو حصيلة ما وصل إليه تفسير القرآن بالقرآن من تطور ونضج، بعد تقلبه في مراحل مختلفة، عرف فيها النشأة والتطور المتدرج. فكان لزاما أن تستفيد هذه الدراسة النظرية من كل هذه التجارب التاريخية، وتسجل ما وجد فيها من وجوه تفسير القرآن بالقرآن..

ثانيا: أهمية البحث في هذا الموضوع
يعتبر هذا الموضوع غاية في الأهمية في الدراسات القرآنية واللغوية أيضاً، نظراً للمباحث الهامة المتعلقة به، ويكفي لبيان أهمية العناية به والبحث فيه أن ننبه على العناصر التالية:

1 ـ قيمة هذا النوع من التفسير 
فقد أجمع السلف والخلف على أن أصح طرق التفسير وأجلها تفسير القرآن بالقرآن ، فيه البيان الصادق لكثير من مفرداته وتراكيبه، وأحكامه وقصصه، ولا يصح تفسير يتجاوزه أو يخالفه، إذ لا أحد أعلم من الله تعالى بمراده من كلامه، لقوله تعالى:﴿ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ﴾ ، وقوله أيضا: ﴿ فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ(18)ثُمّ  َ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ(19) ﴾ .

2 ـ انعدام تصنيف نظري مستقل جامع لمباحث هذا الفن وقواعده
لقد بذل المصنفون القدماء جهوداً عظيمة في خدمة تفسير القرآن بالقرآن، يتجلى ذلك في وفرة
مادته وتنوع مباحثه ووجوهه في مصنفاتهم، ولكن نلاحظ على هذه الجهود العظيمة انعدام تصنيف مستقل بهذا الفن، جامع لوجوه بيانه، مرتبة حسب مباحثها، مصحوبة بشرح لما فيها العمليات التفسيرية، إلى غير ذلك مما يحتاجه الموضوع. فلم يشتهر بين مصنفاتهم الكثيرة في مجال التفسير على تعددها، وتنوع مطالبها، ومناهجها، مصنف بالشكل الذي ذكرناه. وحسب جهودي المتواضعة في تتبع هذا الفن وتطوره، لم أقف على شيء ينسب إليهم مما ذكرت. ولهذا أقول: لقد اعتنى القدماء بتفسير القرآن بالقرآن، وألفوا في مباحثه المتنوعة، ولكن لم يثبت أن أفردوه بتصنيف مستقل جامع، اللهم إلا ما كان من التفاسير العامة المصنفة حسب ترتيب المصحف، فقد استوعبت نصيبا هاما من مباحثه ووجوهه، ولكنها لم تكن خاصة به، حاملة لاسمه، وإنما كانت عامة جامعة له ولغيره من العلوم والفنون، فصعب الاهتداء إليه بين تلك الأمواج المتلاطمة مما ذكرنا.
أما جهود المحدَثين في هذا الباب، فلا يختلف حالها كثيراً عما قيل في تقويم جهود السابقين؛ فقد شاركوا بدورهم في تناول جوانب متنوعة من هذا الفن، بما ألفوه من كتب ومباحث متنوعة، ولكن لا أعلم في حدود جهودي المتواضعة بوجود مصنف مستقل بالصورة التي أشرت إليها سابقاً، على كثرة المصنفات التي سماها أصحابها بهذا الاسم الخاص ‘‘ تفسير القرآن بالقرآن ‘‘، أو ما يشبه ذلك. 
وهي تفاسير غلب عليها هذا اللون من التفسير، كما تدل على ذلك عناوينها، ومادة بعضها أيضا. وهي:
ـ إما تفاسير في حاجة إلى فهارس تكشف عن مواضع هذا الفن المنثور بين طياتها، المغمور بين ما تحمله من علوم متنوعة ومسائل متشعبة، كأضواء البيان لمحمد الأمين الشنقيطي رحمه الله .
ـ وإما تفاسير أدبية بسيطة، تسجل تجارب أصحابها في تذوق نصوص القرآن، بعيدة عن الأسلوب العلمي المعروف في تفسير القرآن بالقرآن، كالتفسير القرآني للقرآن، لعبد الكريم محمود الخطيب .
ـ وإما تفاسير منحرفة مضلِّلة، توحي عناوينها بالتخصص والتعمق في هذا الفن، ولكنها بعيدة كل البعد عن هدي القرآن والسنة، ناتجة عن جهل مكين أو عداء دفين، كالهداية والعرفان في تفسير القرآن بالقرآن، للشيخ أبي زيد محمد، وقد أدرجه محمد حسين الذهبي ضمن ‘‘ اللون الإلحادي للتفسير في عصرنا الحاضر‘‘ ، والبيان بالقرآن، لمصطفى كمال المهدوي .

3 ـ تفرق عناصر هذا الفن في مصنفات ومباحث متنوعة لا تحمل عنوانه
إن ما يلاحظه المتتبع لهذا اللون من التفسير في مصنفات القدماء والمحدثين أن عناصره ومباحثه تفرقت وانتثرت في مصنفات ومباحث لا تحمل عنوان تفسير القرآن بالقرآن، بل واختلطت في أغلب هذه المصنفات بغيرها من المواد والعلوم. بحيث يجد المهتم بهذا اللون من التفسير ومباحثه وقواعده، مشقة كبيرة؛ أولاً: في الاهتداء إلى مظانه، وثانياً: في الظفر بما يريده من هذه المظان. وهكذا نجد تفسير القرآن بالقرآن قد تفرق في ما ألفوه من كتب الوجوه والنظائر، وكتب مبهمات القرآن، وكتب تأويل المشكل والمتشابه، وكتب توجيه الآيات المتشابهة، أي المتماثلة، وكتب علم المناسبة، وكتب توجيه القراءات، وكتب الناسخ والمنسوخ، وكتب التفسير الموضوعي، والتفاسير المصنفة حسب ترتيب المصحف. 
ومن يطلع على كتب علوم القرآن يلاحظ أن أصحابها لم يزيدوا على هذا سوى أن جمعوا هذه العلوم المفردة بالتصنيف في أبواب خاصة، تحدثوا عنها باختصار، فنجد مثلا: بابا في علم الوجوه والنظائر، وبابا في علم المناسبة، وهكذا في بقية العلوم.. ولكن دون بيان محل هذه المباحث من هذا النوع من التفسير، أو ما يمكن أن يستفيده المفسِّر منها في تفسير القرآن بالقرآن.
وما ورد في كتب علوم القرآن وقواعد التفسير من الإشارة إلى قيمة هذا اللون من التفسير، وبيان وجوهه، لا يعدو أن يكون حديثا عابرا غير واف بالموضوع، أو حديثا عن جزئية من جزئياته، 
ولكن بدون ربط ينتظم الفروع تحت أصولها في بناء علمي واضح.!

4 ـ الشعور بحاجة الموضوع إلى دراسة عميقة
من كل ما تقدم يأتي الشعور بالحاجة إلى ثلاث دراسات عميقة في هذا الباب:
أولاهن: دراسة تاريخية لنشأة هذا النوع من التفسير وتطوره، تهدف إلى تحقيق أمرين: 
1 ـ تتبع هذا الفن من عهد النشأة إلى يومنا هذا، مع بيان وجوه العناية التي حظي بها.
2 ـ الوقوف على أهم المصنفات التي عنيت به، مع بيان الجوانب التي طرقتها منه. 
ثانيتهن: دراسة نظرية، تهدف إلى تحقيق أمرين آخرين:
1 ـ جمع جميع وجوه تفسير القرآن بالقرآن ـ قدر الإمكان ـ، وتصنفيها تصنيفا علميا دقيقا، حسب المباحث التي تنتمي إليها.
2 ـ دراسة هذه الوجوه دراسة نظرية، ترمي إلى شرحها، وبيان قيمتها في تحقيق معاني النص القرآني، مع ذكر ما يكفي من الأمثلة الموضحة لكل وجه على حدة.
ثالثتهن: دراسة تصنيفية، تهدف إلى تحقيق أمرين آخرين:
1 ـ جمع جميع النصوص التي فيها تفسير القرآن بالقرآن من أهم مظان هذا العلم.
2 ـ تصنيفها حسب ترتيب المصحف.
فالدراسة الأولى دراسة تاريخية، تمكن المهتمين من معرفة تطور العناية بهذا الفن، عبر مراحله المختلفة، والوقوف على أهم المصنفات التي عنيت به، والجوانب التي طرقتها منه.
والدراسة الثانية دراسة نظرية، تيسر للراغبين في هذا العلم الوقوف على جميع وجوهه ـ قدر الإمكان ـ مصنفة في مؤلَّف واحد جامع، مصحوبة بأمثلة موضِّحة، مع بيان قيمة كل مبحث من هذه المباحث التي تنتظم هذه الوجوه المتنوعة من تفسير القرآن بالقرآن.
والدراسة الثالثة دراسة تطبيقية، تضع أيدي الباحثين على مصنف مستقل بتفسير القرآن بالقرآن، ليس فيه شيء آخر غير هذا الفن. وليس القصد من هذا العمل الاستغناء بهذا النوع من التفسير عن سواه ! وإنما المراد به توفير أدلة هذا النوع من التفسير، وجمع مادته، لتيسير الاطلاع عليها عند الحاجة.
ولما كانت هذه الدراسات الثلاث على هذا القدر من السعة، بحيث يصعب الجمع بينها في أطروحة واحدة، بل تحتاج إلى جهود متوالية متضافرة، كل منها تبني وتشيد على ما تقدمها، حتى يكتمل صرح هذا المشروع ويتضح، فقد ارتأيت أن يكون عملي هذا بداية هذا المشروع العلمي الهام وأساسه الأول؛ يلفت الانتباه إليه، وينبه على قيمته العلمية، وينقِّب عن تاريخه، ويعرِّف بمظانه ومـا
طرقته من جوانبه، ويشرع في الدراسة النظرية لما تيسَّر من مباحثه، وبهذا أكون قد استوفيت الدراستين الأولى ومعظم الثانية على سعتهما أيضا، آملا أن ييسر لي الله تعالى القيام بما تبقى، لتتحقق السعادة باكتمال هذا المشروع.

ثالثا: محتوى البحث 
بناء على ما تقدم، يتألف موضوع هذه الدراسة من قسمين رئيسين متضافرين، أفردت كل واحد منهما بباب كامل حتى أوفيهما حقهما من البحث والدراسة، وصدّرتهما بـمقدمة: تمهد لهما ببيان خطورة هذا الموضوع، وما يستحقه من العناية والاهتمام، مع شرح لمحتوى هذه الدراسة.
الباب الأول: يعنى بالجانب التاريخي لتفسير القرآن بالقرآن، وبيان وجوه العناية التي حظي بها، ابتداء بتوجيهات القرآن والسنة بهذا الخصوص، وانتهاء ببيان جوانبه التي طرقها كل من الصحابة والتابعين ومن جاء بعدهم من المصنفين.
ولما كان هذا العرض التاريخي يستغرق رقعة واسعة من تاريخ هذا الفن، يحسن تقسيمها، فقد رأيت أن أقسمها إلى ثلاث مراحل بارزة، جعلت كل واحدة منها موضوع فصل مستقل.
الفصل الأول: تناولت فيه عناية القرآن والسنة بتفسير القرآن بالقرآن، وأوضحت فيه أن العناية بهذا الفن كانت متقدمة جدا في تاريخ التفسير، يتجلى ذلك بوضوح في توجيهات هذين المصدرين الهامين، ووصايتهما به عموم المسلمين وخصوصهم.
الفصل الثاني: أوضحت فيه عناية الصحابة والتابعين بتفسير القرآن بالقرآن، وقد كان مناسبة هامة لبيان أن توجيهات القرآن والسنة بخصوص هذا الفن قد أينعت وأثمرت في جهود الصحابة والتابعين رضي الله عنهم، يتجلى ذلك فيما عرضناه من تفسيراتهم التي تضمنت وجوها متنوعة من تفسير القرآن بالقرآن، كانوا سباقين إليها، وكانت رواياتهم في هذا الباب المصدر الأساس لمن جاء بعدهم من المصنفين، فأفردوا بعض هذه المباحث بالتصنيف المستقل، أو جمعوا بينها في تفاسيرهم الجامعة.
الفصل الثالث: جعلته لبيان عناية المصنفين بتفسير القرآن بالقرآن، وقد كان مناسبة لوقفة متأنية مع هذا الفن في مصنفاتهم المتنوعة، كان القصد منها التنبيه على جملة من المسائل الهامة بخصوص هذا الفن، منها:
1 ـ التنبيه على تنوع وجوه العناية به.
2 ـ الدلالة على مظانه المعتمدة، التي يرجع إليها عند الحاجة.
3 ـ بيان ما يوجد في كل من هذه المظان من مباحثه.
أما الباب الثاني: فيعنى بالجانب النظري لتفسير القرآن بالقرآن، وقد اقتضت طبيعة موضوعه وجهين من العمل:
الوجه الأول: جمع ما كان مفرقا أو مغمورا من وجوه تفسير القرآن بالقرآن من أهم مظان هذا العلم، وتصنيفها في مباحث تتناسب مع طبيعتها ودورها في بيان النص القرآني.
الوجه الثاني: دراسة هذه الوجوه في إطار هذه المباحث التي تنتمي إليها دراسة ضافية، تكشف عن وظيفتها داخل هذه المباحث، وعن دور هذه المباحث بصفة عامة في بيان النص القرآني.
وقد خصصت كل مبحث من هذه المباحث بفصل كامل يستوفي جوانبه، فتم العمل على الشكل التالي:
ـ تمهيـد: أثرت فيه جملة من المسائل الهامة المتعلقة بهذا اللون من التفسير، رأيت أن في بسطها ورفع ما يلتبس من إشكالات بعضها تمهيدا علميا لما يُستقبل من المباحث.
وهذه المسائل هي:
أولا: أهمية هذا اللون من التفسير وسعة أطرافه
ثانيا: مسألة الفروق، وصحة تفسير القرآن بالقرآن
ثالثا: مسألة الوضوح والخفاء في تفسير القرآن بالقرآن
رابعا: الاختلاف في تفسير القرآن بالقرآن، وأحسنية هذا النوع من التفسير
الفصل الأول: تناولت فيه بيان معاني المفردات، وقسمته إلى مبحثين:
جعلت أولهما: لبيان معاني المفردات التي تحتمل معنى واحدا
وجعلت ثانيهما: لبيان معاني المفردات التي تحتمل أكثر من معنى
وهو على مستويين:
أولا: بيان المعنى بدون ترجيح
ثانيا: بيان المعنى مع الترجيح
الفصل الثاني: تناولت فيه بيان معاني التركيب، وقسمته إلى أربعة مباحث:
بسطت في أولها: جملة من المسائل الهامة المتعلقة بإعراب القرآن وتعدد معاني التركيب.
وهذه المسائل هي:
أولا: منع ما لا يناسب عرف القرآن من وجوه الإعراب
ثانيا: تجنب الأعاريب المحمولة على اللغات الشاذة، لأن القرآن فصيح
ثالثا: تجنب الأعاريب التي هي خلاف ظاهر القرآن
رابعا: تجنب لفظ الزائد في القرآن، لأن القرآن لا حشو فيه 
وفصلت في ثانيها: جملة من وجوه بيان أسرار الخطاب القرآني؛ من إرادة العموم أو الخصوص، والفرد أو الجماعة، وعين المخاطب أو غيره، والإطلاق أو التقييد، ونحو ذلك..
وتناولت في ثالثها: بيان أسرار النظم بالتناسب، وقفت فيه على جانبين هامين:
أولا: تفسير التركيب بالتناسب الصوتي للفواصل
ثانيا: تفسير ما سبق من الكلام بالتناسب المعنوي للفواصل
ودرست في رابعها: بيان مرجع الضمير، وهو على مستويين:
أولا: بيان ما كان تفسيره واضحا
ثانيا: بيان ما كان تفسيره محتملا
الفصل الثالث: جعلته لبيان موضوعات القرآن، وهو على ثلاثة مستويات، أفردت كل واحد منها بمبحث خاص:
فكان المبحث الأول: لبيان الموضوع في القرآن كله 
والثاني: لبيان الموضوع في مجموعة من السور
والثالث: لبيان الموضوع في السورة الواحدة
أوضحت في كل منها ما يلي:
أولا: فائدة بيان الموضوع على ذلك المستوى 
ثانيا: وجوه تفسير القرآن بالقرآن الموجودة فيه 
ـ خـاتمة: وأخيرا ذيلت هذا البحث بخاتمة جعلتها محلا لتدوين ما توصلت إليه من نتائج وملاحظات، خلال هذه التجربة في معاشرة الموضوع.
وفيما يلي ذكر بعضها:
لقد حاولت قدر المستطاع أن أعرف بهذا اللون الهام من التفسير، وأن أنبه على قيمته العلمية، وأن أبحث عنه في مظانه الأصيلة؛ كتاب الله تعالى، وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم تفسير السلف الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين، رضي الله عنهم، ثم ما جاء بعد ذلك من مصنفات متنوعة في علوم القرآن والتفسير.
كما اجتهدت في بيان حجيته، وتوجيه ما التبس بخصوصها من إشكالات وتساؤلات. وسعيت في جمع شتاته، وتصنيف مباحثه، وبيان أهمية كل مبحث في بابه، وبسط الحديث في وجوهه، مع إيراد ما يكفي من نفائس أمثلة كل وجه من وجوهه.
فجاء الباب الأول من هذا البحث في تاريخ هذا الفن، وبيان ما حظي به من وجوه العناية، وكان القصد منه تحقيق الأغراض التالية:
1 ـ بيان ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة بخصوصه من توجيهات هامة.
2 ـ بيان عناية الصحابة والتابعين به، وما طرقوه من مباحثه.
3 ـ بيان عناية المصنفين به، وتقويم هذه العناية.
4 ـ التعريف بمظانه وما فيها من مباحثه.
وجاء الباب الثاني في تصنيف مباحثه، ودراسة وجوهه، وكان القصد منه تحقيق الأغراض التالية:
1 ـ الشروع في جمع ما أمكن من شتات هذا النوع من التفسير.
2 ـ تصنيف ما تمَّ جمعه في مباحث خاصة. 
3 ـ التعريف بهذه المباحث وما فيها من وجوه تفسير القرآن بالقرآن، مع بيان قيمتها في تفسير كتاب الله تعالى.
4 ـ التمثيل بما يكفي من الأمثلة الموضحة لكل وجه من الوجوه المذكورة.
وأحسب أن هذا البحث ـ بتوفيق الله تعالى له الحمد والمنة ـ قد حقق هذه الأغراض أو معظمها، مع زيادة فضل يتمثل فيما حققه إلى جانب ذلك من نتائج أخرى، يمكن أن تعتبر جديدة في بابه، وفيما يلي ذكر بعضها:
1 ـ إثارة هذا المشروع العلمي الهام المتعلق بتفسير القرآن بالقرآن تاريخا ونظرا وتصنيفا، والتنبيه على قيمته العلمية، والتعريف بمراحل دراسته وتنفيذه.
2 ـ التأصيل لهذا النوع من التفسير بأدلة هامة جدا من الكتاب والسنة، بأسلوب لم أعثر على نظيره فيما وقفت عليه من مصادر هذا الفن.
3 ـ جمع وتصنيف عدد وافر من روايات الصحابة والتابعين في تفسير القرآن بالقرآن، لا توجد بهذا الحجم وهذا التنوع وهذا التصنيف في غير هذا البحث المتواضع.
4 ـ بيان أن كثيرا مما تفرق من علوم القرآن والتفسير وانفرد بالتصنيف المستقل، يوجد كثير من رواياته، أو على الأقل أصوله في تفسيرات الصحابة والتابعين، كعلم الوجوه والنظائر، وعلم كليات القرآن، وعلم مبهمات القرآن، وعلم توجيه القراءات، وعلم توجيه المتعارض، وعلم المناسبة، وعلم الناسخ والمنسوخ..
5 ـ بيان أن تفسيرات الصحابة والتابعين تضمنت وجوها متنوعة من تفسير القرآن بالقرآن، كالاحتجاج بظواهر القرآن، وبدلالة السياق، وبالمعنى الغالب في القرآن، وبآيات أخرى، وبقراءات أخرى.. وأنهم طرقوا مباحث متنوعة؛ كبيان معاني المفردات، وبيان معاني التركيب، وبيان موضوعات القرآن، وغير ذلك مما أوضحه هذا البحث في مواضعه.
6 ـ إثارة مسائل هامة جدا تتعلق بتفسير القرآن بالقرآن، وبسط أطرافها، وتوجيه مشكلها بأسلوب لم أقف عليه فيما رجعت إليه من مظان هذا الفن. وهذه المسائل هي:
ـ أهمية هذا اللون من التفسير وسعة أطرافه.
ـ مسألة الفروق، وصحة تفسير القرآن بالقرآن.
ـ مسألة الوضوح والخفاء في تفسير القرآن بالقرآن.
ـ الاختلاف في تفسير القرآن بالقرآن، وأحسنية هذا النوع من التفسير.
7 ـ جمع عدد وافر ومتنوع من وجوه وتفسير القرآن بالقرآن، وتصنيفها في مباحث مناسبة، فانتظم بعضها في مباحث المفردات، وبعضها في مباحث التركيب، وبعضها الآخر في مباحث الموضوعات. ولا يوجد هذا النوع من التفسير بهذا الحجم وهذا التصنيف في غير هذا البحث المتواضع.
8 ـ الجدة في تناول هذه المباحث وهذه الوجوه من تفسير القرآن بالقرآن، وبسط ما يكفي من أمثلتها عند السلف والخلف.
وغير ذلك من الجزئيات والتفاصيل الهامة التي تجدها في ثنايا هذا البحث، ولا أزعم مع كل ذلك أنني قد بلغت منتهى الأمل في هذا الموضوع، ولا أنني قد وفيته كامل حقه، واستوعبت جميع وجوهه، بل هو لبنة أولى في هذا الصرح العظيم كما وعدت، وستعقبها لبنات وجهود أخرى إن شاء الله تعالى حتى يكتمل هذا المشروع ويستوي، وحسبي أنني أول الطارقين لهذا الباب، فإن أصبت فمن الله تعالى، وإن أخطأت فمن عجزي وقلة علمي، أسأل الله تعالى أن يعلمنا ما جهلنا، وأن يرزقنا العمل بما علمنا، والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات.


تم تحريره في يوم الجمعة 19 شتنبر 2001 بالرباط
محمد قجوي
ـ ملحوظات:
1. هذا تقرير عن موضوع أطروحة جامعية، لنيل درجة دكتوراه الدولة، بشعبة الدراسات الإسلامية، كلية الآداب والعلوم الإنسانية - ظهر المهراز - فاس، جامعة سيدي محمد بن عبد الله. بإشراف الدكتور الشاهد البوشيخي حفظه الله تعالى، وقد نقوشت في 31 أكتوبر 2001.
2. منذ ذلك التاريخ استمر اشتغالي بهذا الموضوع الهام، وقد يسر الله تعالى لي إنجاز مجموعة من المباحث الهامة تتعلق ببيان أسرار الحذف بالقرآن.
3. وأنا الآن مشتغل بإضافتها للأطروحة لكي تطبع مجموعة إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله كل خير أخ   أحمدبزوي الضاوي على هذا الشرح القيم 
و أعانك الله

----------


## نسيم المساء

شكرا لجهودكم المتواصلة

----------


## الحسين الداودي المغربي

جزاكم الله خيرا لدي بعض الأسئلة المشكلة وارجو ان اجد لديكم اجابات عنها جزاكم الله خيرا
ـــ لماذا لم يفسر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن كله ؟
ـــ ما علاقة التفسير بالمأثور بتجديد الفقه والتفسير العلمي للقرآن الكريم؟
ــ ماهي آثار التفسير بالمأثور على مسايرة الفكر الإسلامي للواقع؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

اخانا الضاوي -سلمك الله- هل هذه الرسالة العلمية للدكتور القجوي مرفوعة على الشبكة الرجاء الافادة ؟

----------


## د على رمضان عبد المجيد

هل هذه الرسالة العلمية للدكتور القجوي مرفوعة على الشبكة ؟ 
فى حدود علمى غير موجودة على الشبكة

----------


## د على رمضان عبد المجيد

هل من كريم يتحفنا بها او بملخص لها يعرض نماذج منها ؟؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

